# New to negative cycle



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi ladies. 
I've currently been in the 2ww chatrooms, but today have phased out as today - day 10 of my 2ww I have got my period!  
I am absolutely devastated, and I am uncontollably crying where I'm struggling to breathe! I feel like my whole world has just collapses around me. 
Friends and family are trying to be positive by saying stuff like "you can try again Katie" "you have all the time in the world Katie" "you will be a mum one day Katie"..... 
I don't know about u girls, but I just dont want to hear that right now! I struggles during my injections and whole treatment, and found my EC very traumatic. I was really hoping that this cycle, my first cycle would work so I didn't need to go through it again. 
I can't explain how much pain I'm feeling. 
Are you girls in my boat, or am I just being over dramatic? 
I no some of you are worse off them me, and I appreciate that. 
Im just so low   

I'm sorry to all you girls who have experiences negative cycles, and my heart goes out to all of u xx 


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya Katie -  I just wanted to send you a big hug   and to let you know that it's totally normal to feel like that, and I think unless you have gone through the whole IVF process you want know how difficult it is.  
I really do hope you start feeling better soon, but now take time out to grieve and in time you may feel up to trying again.  
When I got my BFN I said I wouldn't have another go at IVF, but two weeks later and I'm already changing my mind.  So in time you will feel better Hun.  
Lou.x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Lou, thank you for ur reply.
It's just so hard, and I feel why so low. I know I will prob want to try again at some stage but at the mo the whole process makes me feel so sick. My body is exhausted, I'm in alot of pain-physically and mentally and the thought that I'm loosing my pregnancy is absolutely killing me. 2 of my little babies I have now lost and I cannot understand why I just cannot keep hold of them. ?? 

Thank you for the positivity and the hugs... I've blown u some bubbles for luck and I pray for you to get a BFP on ur nxt try. I really feel fir every single lady who has to go through this trauma and have nothing at the end. 

It's mind, soul and world destroying.    

Keep on believing and one day we will receive... 
I just keep saying that in my head... Hopefully it will sink in!


----------

